# Portugal Telecom - line only



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

I am currently a World Telecom customer in my house in Tavira. They took over my line from PT after 3 years and I have to say have been brilliant.

I am now moving down the road and World assure me that I can insist that PT install a line only (i.e. no contract). PT seem reluctant to acknowledge this. 

Anoyone got any experience or advice to share? Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't think so, I'm not aware of any laws that say PT have to supply a line to any property as a matter of course and certainly if your not going to use their services.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

World Telecom are a 'carrier pre select' operator they rely on having a PT line in place and then divert the actual call traffic through their switch and billing service

You still need a PT line in place and you still need to pay PT for the line rental. If the connection requires service or repair then its PT (or their nominated contractor) that will come and fix it.

To get a PT line you will have to have a contract in place but there is no obligation to actually make or pay for any calls via PT - having said that they do offer some good deals these days and you should review all options on a regular basis.

The cost of calls has come down massively over the past years to the extent that land line calls are between 1 cent a minute and free + calls to mobiles in Portugal are all 8 cents a minute. Are you saying World Telecom are cheaper ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

When I looked at them I didn't find they where particularly cheap, I can see the attraction of "free international calls" but these are available elsewhere anyway at less cost.
You are depend on the PT line anyway for calls and internet so quality and speed are governed by that regardless of WT sales pitch.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Totally agree. I have looked at World Telecom on several occassions since we moved here but have still stayed with PT and SKYPE for international calls.


----------



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for all that. No - not saying they are cheaper, but having originally had their service and terrible quality ADSL, and now having World Telecom in its place, the difference is outstanding! 

Appreciate your advice below - thanks again.



MrBife said:


> World Telecom are a 'carrier pre select' operator they rely on having a PT line in place and then divert the actual call traffic through their switch and billing service
> 
> You still need a PT line in place and you still need to pay PT for the line rental. If the connection requires service or repair then its PT (or their nominated contractor) that will come and fix it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

bootsja said:


> Thanks for all that. No - not saying they are cheaper, but having originally had their service and terrible quality ADSL, and now having World Telecom in its place, the difference is outstanding!


World Telecom are not themselves providers of anything they are just agents for and resellers of both Zapp and Optimus - both of whom are capable of selling in English but don't major on it which I guess creates a small niche market that pays a few school fees.


----------



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

Very true - didnt need the English as I do spk PT but the idea of the package in one provider - bit like Sky in the UK - was the appeal.



MrBife said:


> World Telecom are not themselves providers of anything they are just agents for and resellers of both Zapp and Optimus - both of whom are capable of selling in English but don't major on it which I guess creates a small niche market that pays a few school fees.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Always a personal choice but WT is still expensive, unless you make tremendous use of "free" call options.

Quality of calls and ADSL will always depend on the PT infrastructure not WT, so if you have a bad line or slow ADSL it won't change.


----------



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

I do! 

I can only say that my connection has never dropped since I moved. I can also say it dropped every session with PT as the paid provider!



canoeman said:


> Always a personal choice but WT is still expensive, unless you make tremendous use of "free" call options.
> 
> Quality of calls and ADSL will always depend on the PT infrastructure not WT, so if you have a bad line or slow ADSL it won't change.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

That is interesting. An adsl line whoever the provider is carried on a PT line


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck to anyone dealing with PT,their customer service has to be the worst I have ever dealt with.
We lost all service (tv-internet-phone) twice in one month,on the first occasion for eight days!
We received no explanation when we visited their offices to query the loss,worse that that when it was restored it lasted for eleven days & we lost it for a further three days.
Worst of all it took three months & several visits to get a thirty euro credit put on our bill,on one occasion being told they had no record of our loss of service!
They truly are an appalling company to deal with.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok not the greatest but certainly not the worst, when you consider that the cabling is nearly all carried above ground on poles it's not surprising we lose service with the amount of fires, the longest we where ever out was 9 days the cause was a couple of fires that knocked out some major traffic lines.
Customer service not that bad refunded cost of calls when I've needed to contact them because line is down. Text messages received when internet will be out for repair or upgrades, bills have never been incorrect, English speaking operators available for Tel & Internet, unfortunately still a unwieldy organization once you move from frontline.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I would like to praise PT for one instance. Last year the workman of a contractor employed by a neighbour to remove pine trees drove down our lane with his "grab" still up, ripped out our telephone line to the house and dragged up two wooden masts before finally stopping with the cables wrapped all around his lorry. He did report it to his boss who came out to see us. This was a Thursday evening. I explained that I was just out of hospital and needed the telephone and Internet. On the Saturday three men from PT came and spent all day installing new posts, cabling, junction boxes etc., staying until they made sure that all the equipment in the house was functioning correctly. I dread to think what it cost. Their service was excellent and cost the contractor dearly I imagine.


----------



## Paul Algarve (Jul 30, 2013)

bootsja said:


> I am currently a World Telecom customer in my house in Tavira. They took over my line from PT after 3 years and I have to say have been brilliant.
> 
> I am now moving down the road and World assure me that I can insist that PT install a line only (i.e. no contract). PT seem reluctant to acknowledge this.
> 
> Anoyone got any experience or advice to share? Thanks.


It is correct that PT owns the major part of the national infrastructure, and World Telecom, like many others, uses that infrastructure for fixed line services. There is an installation charge made by PT(+/-85€), which they will wave if you commit to them for one year. They can be very ‘reluctant’ to admit that they can simply install a line with no contractual obligation at that cost. This way you will be able to choose any other operator you wish, although they want to get you committed to their services. You may need to be very insistent with PT to get this done.


----------

